# Game 6 @ PHX



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Game time, what yall think about tonight?>


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

What I think about tonight. I think tonight we will be taking home the Western Conference title.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

The Future7 said:


> What I think about tonight. I think tonight we will be taking home the Western Conference title.


 As do I, I said if we win game 5 we will win the championship. I'm sticking to that and tonight Mavs win by 6.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I hope Devin Harris shoots as well as Jason Williams did yesterday.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Mavs dont look like they want to play.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

not taking good shots, and a stupid 3 pt attempt by stackhouse


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Like we've been saying the whole series. Drive Drive Drive.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Still chucking up jumpshots I see.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I hate when the Mavericks play with no energy, means they are not focusing at all. They talked a lot before the game, how they are ready and greedy. But i am not seeing any of that.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

24-9 we lose... No energy tonight and taking stupid shots. Plus were in early foul trouble with BOTH Devin and JET. Christ.. See yall Monday.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Let's wake up mavs!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Im not watching the rest of this game. Here's one last LETS GO MAVS!!


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

VeN said:


> 24-9 we lose... No energy tonight and taking stupid shots. Plus were in early foul trouble with BOTH Devin and JET. Christ.. See yall Monday.


lol?? we lose already? wow you are quick to the trigger, this game is far from over.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> Im not watching the rest of this game. Here's one last LETS GO MAVS!!


What is wrong with the Mavericks fans tonight?


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

whats wrong with the mavs tonight, its game 6, you could end the series tonight and they come out like they dont even care. **** that


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I take a sneak peak at the game and its tied. WTF? Im proud.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Lets go Mavs!!!


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

who wouldve thought playing our game would get us the lead... ugh win or lose we stunk out there tonight, horribly stunk.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

well, i took down my mavs avatar, and the mavs turn the game around. i'll gladly take credit for the comeback.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Stackhouse finally did something good.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I Start Fires said:


> well, i took down my mavs avatar, and the mavs turn the game around. i'll gladly take credit for the comeback.


Nah, ill take credit for the comeback. I stopped watching the game so we could win. My eye+watching Mavs=badluck. So I had to stop watching.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

The Suns are still very much in this game.....but they're playing bucket-for-bucket with the Mavs, and the Mavs aren't missing.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Congrats Mavs fans. Be proud and enjoy the moment. I'm on your side in the NBA Finals. :cheers:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> Nah, ill take credit for the comeback. I stopped watching the game so we could win. My eye+watching Mavs=badluck. So I had to stop watching.


well, i stopped watching too, so i took away twice as much bad luck as you.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

I took off my cowboys jersey, like i did at the end of game 5 :x I blame myself


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Congrats Mavs fans. Be proud and enjoy the moment. I'm on your side in the NBA Finals. :cheers:


Thank You, we are proud of our team.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I Start Fires said:


> well, i stopped watching too, so i took away twice as much bad luck as you.


Ok ok you got it.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Yay! That was a great win.. I am so excited for next Thursday to roll around.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

so glad we sent that mf dantoni HOME. YE!S!


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

We're in the finals folks. This feels so frickin good.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Congratulations guys, and I'll be rooting for you in the Finals.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yay another supporter and a New Yorker


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

congrats Mavs fans. Its your 1st Finals appearance just like the Heat. should be an exciting series.


----------



## iceman44 (May 25, 2006)

Congratulations on a nice comeback win. Now just go out there and win the NBA title.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

VeN said:


> so glad we sent that mf dantoni HOME. YE!S!


Sorry Suns fans, i'm not trying to disrepect but i really hate him. He whines just as much as anybody in the league, and he almost never gives anyone any credit.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Shame on some of you for giving up so early!

Oh, and how's this?










(not photoshopped)


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I hate that guy. No pics of him please. He will ruin the celebration


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> I hate that guy. No pics of him please. He will ruin the celebration


Even a picture of him gone fishing? :angel:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

At least have a Shark instead of a fish


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

exactly!


----------



## lessthanjake (Jul 4, 2005)

You know I saw the Mavs down by like 16 yet I felt an overwhelming feeling that the Mavs would somehow win. I was right!


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Congrats to you guys on your series win. You guys got a helluva team this year. Good luck against Miami.

---Thats all I can muster right now---


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

t1no said:


> Sorry Suns fans, i'm not trying to disrepect but i really hate him. He whines just as much as anybody in the league, and he almost never gives anyone any credit.



Can't leave without defending my boy;

Coach D'Antoni after Game 5

(Expecting Dirk to go off for 50 after poor performance)
"I don't expect that, but it doesn't amaze me. The guy, you know, is one of the best players in the league. Has had a phenomenal year. And he just did everything right tonight and got to the line too many times. We needed to do a better job. We didn't do as good a job. But give him credit." 

(On Josh Howard)
"I imagine when contract comes time he'll be talked about a lot. The guy's good. He's played well. He's a great player. He's so athletic, tough to get under control. You're right, he's a guy that right under Dirk, he's the next guy that's hard to guard. He causes a problem for us. Does a great job." 

(On why Dirk was difference in fourth)
"Just his talent being seven feet shooting the ball better than anybody on the planet. When he's on those rolls, and then he's shooting the ball so well, he would pump fake and we bit and put him to the line and he got loose. He came up with an unbelievable game that should make them win, I think it did. Again, it's 3 2, we go back to Phoenix. We need to hold serve and come back see if he can do it again." 

For someone who gives no credit he gave plenty of it after game 5.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

t1no said:


> Sorry Suns fans, i'm not trying to disrepect but i really hate him. He whines just as much as anybody in the league, and he almost never gives anyone any credit.


What? He gives credit all the time, and that comes from watching him these entire last two seasons. Sure, he sometimes focuses on what his team didn't do...that's his job. He doesn't need to go bleed his heart on camera about how well the other team played. He's there to talk about his team.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

WE DID IT WE DID IT!!!!!!!!!! i am so proud of this team right now, even when we were down 16 i know we would come back, i thought we would clinch it tonight because i didn't want game 7 interfering with game 1 of the stanley cup finals because the oilers are in it, but we showed so much heart and determanition to come back that made me proud, i am in my first finals as a fan since the knicks in 94, and all i can say now is GO MAVS!
DALLAS MAVERICKS 2006 WESTERN CONFERENCE CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

furthermore i made a mistake, it was 99 when the knicks last apperaed in the finals sorry to get you confused but when your mavs are the western conference finals, we will forgive them


----------

